# EOM- Summon Weapon spell?



## Synonymous (Jul 7, 2004)

I've been trying to put together a spell that would call the caster's weapon to her. The obvious method is Move [Space], which allows teleportation, but that seems to allow you to move things from your current position to somewhere else, but not vice-versa. How would you do a spell that brings your weapon to you automatically, even if you don't know where it is?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 7, 2004)

Assuming you want your specific personal weapon, you'd need to go for a combined Scry/Move Space spell.  If you just want any old weapon, Create Metal oughta work.


----------



## Synonymous (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, I did mean a specific, personal weapon. So, once you find it with the scry portion of the spell, you can teleport TO you just the same as teleporting something AWAY from you? Is the range that you could send an item away from you the same as the range you can reach out and grab something to bring it to you?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 8, 2004)

Officially, it'd end up being something like Scry x/Move Force 1/Move Space x.  If the Scry is successful, you're able to cast Move Force 1/Move Space x on the target, which allows you to make the object teleport.  Yes, you'd have to pay more for Move Space depending on the distance to teleport.  So likely it would be an expensive spell.

I don't have a copy of the rules with me right now (at the library), but I'll come up with the specifics later tonight.


----------



## Synonymous (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh, I see- I hadn't realized I needed Move Force, but now that I read it I see that. So, Scry 0/Move Force 1/Move Space 1 Lets me find the sword and teleport it up to 10' towards me.

Thanks again


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 11, 2004)

Except that if you're combining spell lists, you have to spend at least 1 MP on each.  And if the weapon is only 10 ft. away, you don't need to Scry on it, but you would need to spend MP to increase the range of the spell (since your target is within Close range).

So if the weapon is within line of sight, it'd just be Move Force 1/Move Space X/Gen X.


----------

